# Roof mounted solar panels



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Interesting.

Are they on the south and the north side, or north only?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Trailboss said:


> I live at latitude 41 degrees north here in Massachusetts and I see panels mounted on the north exposure of many installations.
> This seems an inefficient placement to me.
> Is this a standard acceptable practice?


Not really due you are not getting full potinal of the panels.

If mounted on south side it will work very well due you can get full use of the panels for your money worth. 

If you put in other location it will not run full rating on the panels so just be aware of it.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

We are at 42* (almost 43*) and we "never" put anything on the North side.

Cheers
John


----------



## Trailboss (Mar 11, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Are they on the south and the north side, or north only?


Both


----------



## Trailboss (Mar 11, 2018)

Navyguy said:


> We are at 42* (almost 43*) and we "never" put anything on the North side.
> 
> Cheers
> John


I suspect a local snake oil salesman has been at work here in my area. 
It's very disappointing to see this. Heck, even my dog knows to lay out on the south exposure!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Trailboss said:


> Both


Well that's certainly better than north side only.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Trailboss said:


> Both


Much like the north and south of women, it's a personal preference but a more experienced man will go for the southern exposure!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Since they're on both north and south, it sounds more like a 'money is no object' installation.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

There is a generation growing up who was taught in school that if they can lower their carbon footprint, it will benefit the Earth. That's why you see green this and green that and it costs more money. They believe they are "buying a healthier earth". Their argument is if they are wrong, no harm done, and if they are right, they're doing the right thing. I respect their beliefs and I have no problem with them because they believe that. 

My problem is with the son of a bitch who is turning them into the snowflakes they have become. They are emotionally defective whiney little crybabies, perfect exactly as they are. They have no accountability and society should change to suite their ever dynamic emotions.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MikeFL said:


> There is a generation growing up who was taught in school that if they can lower their carbon footprint, it will benefit the Earth. That's why you see green this and green that and it costs more money. They believe they are "buying a healthier earth". Their argument is if they are wrong, no harm done, and if they are right, they're doing the right thing. I respect their beliefs and I have no problem with them because they believe that.
> 
> My problem is with the son of a bitch who is turning them into the snowflakes they have become. They are emotionally defective whiney little crybabies, perfect exactly as they are. They have no accountability and society should change to suite their ever dynamic emotions.


They don't want them to have critical thinking skills & many college kids didn't belong there in the first place. It's a money scam as well as indoctrination camp.

I feel that you can believe what you want & spend your money on what you want, but, don't force me to participate in the gloabal warming hoax through taxation & regulation.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Google power optimizers.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

For those too lazy to google.


----------



## Trailboss (Mar 11, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Much like the north and south of women, it's a personal preference but a more experienced man will go for the southern exposure!


I prefer Bi-Polar !!! LLLOOLLL​


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Trailboss said:


> I prefer Bi-Polar !!! LLLOOLLL​


My favorite flavor in females back when I was single!

What could be better than a woman that thinks the same as you do when looking at a hot girl?


----------



## Trailboss (Mar 11, 2018)

Bird dog said:


> They don't want them to have critical thinking skills & many college kids didn't belong there in the first place. It's a money scam as well as indoctrination camp.
> 
> I feel that you can believe what you want & spend your money on what you want, but, don't force me to participate in the gloabal warming hoax through taxation & regulation.


Amen brother, my point exactly, not going to say anymore but by golly folks gotta start thinking for themselves.


----------



## Trailboss (Mar 11, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> My favorite flavor in females back when I was single!
> 
> What could be better than a woman that thinks the same as you do when looking at a hot girl?


Man, I think we need to take this to another forum!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

trailboss said:


> man, i think we need to take this to another forum!


lol!


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

http://pvwatts.nrel.gov/pvwatts.php

with this posted website's calculator you can see the difference between north and south orientation

I see houses here in SE Massachusetts oriented east west and some have the panels facing west some east. 

I agree with others that the homeowner wants as much solar power as possible and don't care how financially deficient because they're saving the planet.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

farmantenna said:


> http://pvwatts.nrel.gov/pvwatts.php
> 
> with this posted website's calculator you can see the difference between north and south orientation
> 
> ...


What the owner wanted was to avoid paying tax for that year, and the nice solar salesman showed him a way where he wouldn't have to pay any at all for the year, and he could lower his electrical bill while he was at it. Really rich people do not put PV up on their roof because they want a lower electrical bill. That's a bonus. They just don't want to give an equal amount of money to a bunch of never worked a day in their lives, and don't ever intend to losers, via welfare checks, so instead they figure they might as well spend it on their own roof mounted PV panels and they at least get something for the money. Some people are like that. And for a while , the Federal tax write off, and the State tax write off, and sometimes the City or County tax write off added together amounted to the amount spent on the PV system. Don't ask me how I know all this.


----------



## Lightsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

The people that put solar on their homes are subsidizing everyone else who save without investing a dime. Solar power is generated during periods of peak demand and when a conventional power station is maxed out, which is why utilities charge more for power at these times. Take 5 minutes and check your own home rate schedule. 

If the utility needed to add more power by expanding the plant then this cost gets passed along to its customers. Even if the extra power is being used only half the year and half the day during that half of the year, the total cost to build and maintain the plant is passed along to customers. So non-solar homes get lower rates thanks to their neighbors who put solar on their roof. It is as close to a free lunch as one can get even if it does make one technically a parasite. 

A nuclear power plant gets a $12 billion subsidy from the feds hits taxpayers. Coal plants get an even bigger subsidy from state and federal government and they never pay for the health costs from polluting the air and drinking water. No such external costs with solar. 

When the billionaires pay no taxes or get to declare income from a hedge fund that looted workers' pension funds as special and pay 10% in taxes, who do you think makes up the difference? When billions are not collected from the rich clowns like Trump and the government has to make up the difference with borrowing money from these same billionaires the rich get to avoid taxes and profit by lending money to the government. A win win for the rich but a lose lose for those who have W-2 income. 

Installing solar at a cost of $17,000 with a tax credit of $4,000 means that the homeowner is still out the $17,000 but that if they had income of $100,000 that they pay taxes on only $96,000 of income. So they pay $17,000 and have their tax bill reduced by $1,300. The out of pocket cost is $15,700 for the new solar installation. How can anyone be so ignorant as to consider that a reason to pay for a home solar installation is beyond my ability to fathom. 

The payback comes from not having to pay the rates for the upper bracket costs to the utility company and in knowing that a $17,000 solar installation increases the resale value of the house by $17,000. No other home improvement provides a 100% return when a house is sold.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Lightsmith said:


> a $17,000 solar installation increases the resale value of the house by $17,000. No other home improvement provides a 100% return when a house is sold.


Maybe in your part of California, but, some parts of the country would consider it a liability.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

In Vegas I have not noticed solar increasing the homes psf value.
Most of the time it's an assumed liability because the seller dose not actually own the system. So the new homeowner would be taking over the solar lease contract.
By that point the solar sales company or homeowner already cashed out the tax incentives.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> My favorite flavor in females back when I was single!
> 
> What could be better than a woman that thinks the same as you do when looking at a hot girl?


That's not "bi-polar".


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> That's not "bi-polar".


Sure it is, thinking in terms of polar opposites!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sure it is, thinking in terms of polar opposites!


We used to call that a "threesome".


----------



## LeboElectric (Apr 9, 2018)

Interesting. Any pictures


----------

